# PASADENA/LOS ANGELES



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Remember this previous post

Joey needs a new home

Well i noticed she put her email address in the post, so i emailed her & i got a reply today. This is what it said-


"Well ive been trying to help out a lot with cleaning him and paying more attention to him but i feel like he needs more attention still and i'd hate to not be able to give him everything he deserves. So we are still trying to sell him."


I have emailed her again asking where she lives but maybe someone here already knows this!

I'm sure someone on SM will be able to offer this little guy a new home!

What do you think?

If i hear back from Joey's mum then i will update this post.

Thanks for reading. Elaine.

UPDATE: PASADENA/LOS ANGELES CALIFORNIA


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I think you have a big heart..And maybe we can get this lil guy adopted..

Oh and I hope you have a watchful eye...(Abbie here I come..TEEEHEEE) Just Kidding!


Andrea~


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

It sounds as though all the advice about just finding Joey a good, loving home fell on deaf ears. Joey needs to be neutered soon, too. He's 9 months already. It is certainly not impossible to find a good home with someone who is willing to pay for Joey but I'd hate to see the situation get to where they think about just dumping him at a shelter or something. Especially since there is bound to be someone on SM who would love him and take good care of him.

I know exactly what they are going through since Pico's original owner was in the same situation when I came to visit them. Like Joey's family, they were good people, just overwhelmed by the needs of a puppy. I would never have paid hundreds of dollars for a dog at that time. I was not in the market but Pico won my heart that weekend AND he was free!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> I think you have a big heart..And maybe we can get this lil guy adopted..
> 
> Oh and I hope you have a watchful eye...(Abbie here I come..TEEEHEEE) Just Kidding!
> 
> ...


Andrea! being a mother as you know, we have eyes on the back of our heads...LOL




> It sounds as though all the advice about just finding Joey a good, loving home fell on deaf ears. Joey needs to be neutered soon, too. He's 9 months already. It is certainly not impossible to find a good home with someone who is willing to pay for Joey but I'd hate to see the situation get to where they think about just dumping him at a shelter or something. Especially since there is bound to be someone on SM who would love him and take good care of him.
> 
> I know exactly what they are going through since Pico's original owner was in the same situation when I came to visit them. Like Joey's family, they were good people, just overwhelmed by the needs of a puppy. I would never have paid hundreds of dollars for a dog at that time. I was not in the market but Pico won my heart that weekend AND he was free![/B]


Pamela - i understand that the advice may have fallen on deaf ears, but i think 'luanbai' is just a youg girl & we don't know the full situation in her home. If we can help in anyway thats great.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

where does joey live? that might help if someone is thinking of adding a puppy to their home


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> where does joey live? that might help if someone is thinking of adding a puppy to their home[/B]


I'm awaiting a return email with these details & will update post.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I too have tried...we need to find this baby a good home. I don't want him dumped at a shelter or worse used for breeding. Please let us know if you find out.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Any one from Pasadena/Los Angeles 

This little boy needs a new home, anyone looking to add to their malt family, he is approx 9 months old!!!!!!!

Iam communicating with Joeys owner through email, she needs to find him a new home as her parents are not letting her keep him. 

PLEASE HELP!!!! if you can. THANKYOU.

[attachment=7009:attachment]


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I live 45 minutes away!!!!!! How much do they want for him? I want to help him but after just getting Lilly and paying to have her spayed my hubby would not let me pay much for him. I'll PM you for more info thank you


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

yeah, i live 45 minutes away too. i wouldnt mind taking the dog right now. i wouldnt pay though. but i have summer vacation right now and i could train it and stuff


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

She told me that she wanted $1,000 for him.









Karyn


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

that is more than i was looking to spend. I am willing to pay some money cause I do realize she is out what she paid for him, however he is 9 months old and still needs to be spayed so he probably lifts his leg. Thats not such a big deal to me since I have a male dog already but I just got Lilly and that is alot of money. Mabye she will reconsider.

AMber


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Joeys mum sent me these 2 pics, i think he's cute but is asking way too much, maybe she will reconsider!! We'll see








[attachment=7030:attachment]
[attachment=7031:attachment]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Elaine,
Tell her 2 people want him and if she wants him to have a great home, she has to lower her price.. I feel so bad for him.



Thanks,

Andrea~


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

my heart is with this little boy! I hope he finds a loving home. I would take him in a heart beat if I could afford that much. Mabye she will lower her price and he can come home to me.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> my heart is with this little boy! I hope he finds a loving home. I would take him in a heart beat if I could afford that much. Mabye she will lower her price and he can come home to me.[/B]










I pray she does! That is so nice of you, I hope it all works out=(

Andrea~


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

Well I hope she does lower her price as well and someone here can get him...in her last few e-mails to me, she mentioned he is ACA registered and will come with all his papers and such.

I did ask if she would reconsider the $1,000 and have him placed in a pet home, but she said she had too much invested in him to just have him adopted. I can understand that since Maltese cost so much, I just don't know many people that will pay that much for an almost 9 month old unless it was a show dog with a nice pedigree and AKC registered. I know nothing about the ACA, I haven't had any experience with that organization so don't know what it's all about to even comment any further. However, I asked if she would just have him adopted, I didn't specifically ask if she would lower the price...maybe someone can ask her that.

She also mentioned that she had put an ad out in some small web site and the recycler. Not sure if she actually has done it or has just looked into doing it. 

Karyn


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> Well I hope she does lower her price as well and someone here can get him...in her last few e-mails to me, she mentioned he is ACA registered and will come with all his papers and such.
> 
> I did ask if she would reconsider the $1,000 and have him placed in a pet home, but she said she had too much invested in him to just have him adopted. I can understand that since Maltese cost so much, I just don't know many people that will pay that much for an almost 9 month old unless it was a show dog with a nice pedigree and AKC registered. I know nothing about the ACA, I haven't had any experience with that organization so don't know what it's all about to even comment any further. However, I asked if she would just have him adopted, I didn't specifically ask if she would lower the price...maybe someone can ask her that.
> 
> ...


I hope she does reconsider for this little guy's sake.









I think you would pay alot more than $1000 for a show dog with a nice pedigree though.


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

hehe, okay a pet with a nice pedigree and AKC registered..


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I got an email back and I think she is willing to lower her price a little just not enough for me to get Joey







I really hope someone here can get him cause I want to see him go to a good home. I see why so many members have more than one malt, it's so hard to turn away from one they are precious little souls

Saddly not getting Joey
Amber and Lilly


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Andrea~


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

my friend would MAYBE spend $200 on the dog. but you can get a maltese puppy or super cute malt mix at the pound for $50. anyway, hopefully she'd reconsider. because whoever gets the dog needs to neuter it and train it. i'd already be scared about it learning to 'mark' in the house.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> my friend would MAYBE spend $200 on the dog. but you can get a maltese puppy or super cute malt mix at the pound for $50. anyway, hopefully she'd reconsider. because whoever gets the dog needs to neuter it and train it. i'd already be scared about it learning to 'mark' in the house.[/B]


Can you really get a maltese puppy for $50 at the pound


----------



## gwilbrin (May 29, 2006)

This is sad. They don't want him, after they made that commitment to take him home, but won't give him away for a much reasonable price to someone who wants to take care of him. This situation is so unfair for this poor dog.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> This is sad. They don't want him, after they made that commitment to take him home, but won't give him away for a much reasonable price to someone who wants to take care of him. This situation is so unfair for this poor dog.[/B]


It is soooo unfair, & i think he will end up in a puppy mill, cause she's talking about him being in his prime for breeding







I really don't know what more we can do, but i feel so much for this little guy & he is a real cutie, if only i stayed closer


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't know how Joey has found a place in my heart but he has. If I could talk my hubby into paying the 1000 I would just to save him from being a stud. He won't be loved just looked at as a way to make money.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

Just want to update everyone and tell you I'm not getting Joey







She is unwilling to lower her price and I can't afford anymore money. Mabye someone else can afford him cause she is set on gettin her money back that she spent on him. Please keep Joey in your prayers, hopefully he will still get a loving forever home.

Ambe and Lilly


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

> Just want to update everyone and tell you I'm not getting Joey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If someone else really wants him from here and would take good care of him, I wouldn't be opposed to throwing in some money just so Joey can get a home. I am wondering at this point how much the girl paid to begin with, and I don't want to contribute to anyone making a profit off this poor guy...but at any rate I would be willing to donate $100. Now someone else just needs to come up with the remaining $900. (No I don't go around the internet offering to give money for free; this is a one-time special situation







)

Of course, I am trying to help a friend out and find someone to take a 2 year old male who IS neutered and even housetrained, and fully grown at six pounds, for FREE, so I am a little...miffed(?)...at Joey's owner's priorities. What a difference in terms of the owner's priorities.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I have 350 mabye 400 and would love to give him a home


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I have 350 mabye 400 and would love to give him a home[/B]


I can kick in $100.

Did you look at the previous posts by his owner? Joey's had some potty training issues, etc, I believe. Just wanted to make sure you knew what you were getting into!! Which I am sure you do.

How much is she willing to go down? Her priorities are soo screwed up!! Sorry, but they are.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> I have 350 mabye 400 and would love to give him a home[/B]


Amber, I have been reading this thread and I have to say that its awfully nice of you to even think about taking him. I don't personally know, but he may very well have behavior issues on top of training issues. I would be willing to donate some money (we can't afford much) for you to take him...although I am not really sure its the best idea. I think its great that you are thinking so much of him.


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=198507
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WoW, Amber, I think you are only a couple hundred away from taking Joey home...maybe we can instigate a Spoiled Maltese "Save Joey" drive...


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

wow this is fantastic I will pm her so I can go see him tomorrow, she told me his potty training is coming along well now. Mabye she will lower her price face to face!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I know the emotional aspect is in play here, but I can't see people rushing out to get this dog for a stud or to go into a puppymill or breeding program. He has a puppymill registry, and the pictures don't show him to be of the quality that a breeder would be looking for. Puppymill folks are trying to get "something with champions" so they can advetise and raise the price of their pups. I don't see anyone like this willing to pay that much for this dog.
I know this may be a gamble, but if you give it a little more time, then I think the price would be more negotiable. I would say $500 at the max would be fair for this dog.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I know the emotional aspect is in play here, but I can't see people rushing out to get this dog for a stud or to go into a puppymill or breeding program. He has a puppymill registry, and the pictures don't show him to be of the quality that a breeder would be looking for. Puppymill folks are trying to get "something with champions" so they can advetise and raise the price of their pups. I don't see anyone like this willing to pay that much for this dog.
> I know this may be a gamble, but if you give it a little more time, then I think the price would be more negotiable. I would say $500 at the max would be fair for this dog.[/B]


I have to admit... I agree with you. It seems unlikely that anyone will offer what is being asked at this time. But I know nothing *nods* Your advice seems very solid, however.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

ok I sent an email offering $500.00 so I am hoping to hear back and mabye we can work this thing out.

Amber


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> ok I sent an email offering $500.00 so I am hoping to hear back and mabye we can work this thing out.
> 
> Amber[/B]



I wouldn't panic if you don't hear anything right away. It may take them a few days to see that your offer is fair, and that it may be the only one they receive.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> I know the emotional aspect is in play here, but I can't see people rushing out to get this dog for a stud or to go into a puppymill or breeding program. He has a puppymill registry, and the pictures don't show him to be of the quality that a breeder would be looking for. Puppymill folks are trying to get "something with champions" so they can advetise and raise the price of their pups. I don't see anyone like this willing to pay that much for this dog.
> I know this may be a gamble, but if you give it a little more time, then I think the price would be more negotiable. I would say $500 at the max would be fair for this dog.[/B]


Faye, how do you know he has a puppymill registry? Is there a way to tell?


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

Granted I'm not all TOO familiar with maltese pricing since we don't have one yet and I've been mostly looking at rescues or adopting an adult, wihch are all priced very different from buying a new puppy, but I agree with you all; with an ACA registry I don't see many wanting to pay that much for him, unless you have a super bad puppymiller that just needs more dogs to breed. Some puppy mills don't care about the pedigree, just the breed, as long as they can make money. There's a puppy mill near where I live, whose website, if you read it, would just make your blood boil. I also am not all too familiar with the ACA registries, but couldn't a dog with an ACA still have dogs in their pedigree that have AKC champions? Just curious. I had talked to one backyard breeder who had in my opinion way too many dogs and too many breeds and when I asked her why she uses the ACA and not the AKC, she told me that she used to register through AKC then stopped because she didn't want to pay their higher prices. If you ask me, I think maybe she got into trouble with AKC and they wouldn't let her register with them anymore. But she could be telling the truth too. Oh and the reason I even talked to her was cause I thought I was calling her about a rescue, come to find out it wasn't a rescue at all and just the way it was presented to me so that maybe I would buy the puppy if I thought it was a rescue. Kind of like a bait and switch. That's how I felt it was like. All I know about the ACA is that none of my dogs I've ever owned have been a part of that registry and I wouldn't buy a dog with ACA registry or any other non AKC recognized registry cause I wouldn't be able to compete in AKC shows.









Honestly I don't understand how someone can insist on $1,000 for a dog who is 9 months old, with his registry, never shown, and still working on potty training. No offense or anything but every dog I've ever owned were all fully potty trained well before they were 6 months. Now watch, after I said that, ask me when I do finally get a malt if it's potty trained after 6 months. HAHA I think I just jinxed myself. Oh well. 

Anyway, I do sincerely hope she reconsiders and goes down to $500 so Amber can adopt him. At least you'll know he's in a good loving home with someone who will do the right thing.

Karyn


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=198523
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not Faye







, but I thought I would reply to you, the big thing is he has an ACA registry not an AKC. 



I also feel so bad for Joey







They don't want him but they don't seem to care where he goes as long as the money is right







Being 9 months old and not AKC registered she should really come down on the price and the rest right off as a lession learned. The ideal thing would be to just find him a good home and not worry about the money, but I don't think she will go for that


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

> > > I know the emotional aspect is in play here, but I can't see people rushing out to get this dog for a stud or to go into a puppymill or breeding program. He has a puppymill registry, and the pictures don't show him to be of the quality that a breeder would be looking for. Puppymill folks are trying to get "something with champions" so they can advetise and raise the price of their pups. I don't see anyone like this willing to pay that much for this dog.
> > > I know this may be a gamble, but if you give it a little more time, then I think the price would be more negotiable. I would say $500 at the max would be fair for this dog.
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I agree with you, that is why I only offered 500.00 I don't want her to profit from this puppy I just want to help him out. Anyways I will give it till sunday then email again. Hopefully he will find a great home wether it is with me or anyone else. I mostly care that he doesn't go into a situation where is looked at as a commodity. All I can do is sit and wait so we will see. I also want to thank everyone for their posts I am taking in all advice and thinking hard about it. I have faith that what is meant to be will be.

Amber


----------



## gwilbrin (May 29, 2006)

Amber, I am willing to help out moneywise as well.

Do the owners come on SM?


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

yeah ahe's a member that is how i found out about him her name is LuAnBai


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

> I agree with you, that is why I only offered 500.00 I don't want her to profit from this puppy I just want to help him out. Anyways I will give it till sunday then email again. Hopefully he will find a great home wether it is with me or anyone else. I mostly care that he doesn't go into a situation where is looked at as a commodity. All I can do is sit and wait so we will see. I also want to thank everyone for their posts I am taking in all advice and thinking hard about it. I have faith that what is meant to be will be.
> 
> Amber[/B]


I hope she says yes to your generous offer of $500. I will help you as I and several others have indicated, and that is a very good price.

Thanks also for her member name - very helpful.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> yeah ahe's a member that is how i found out about him her name is LuAnBai[/B]


I suspect that Joey is a pet store puppy. The pictures show features that look a lot like a Bichon rescue I have here. The muzzle is long and broad, and the black of the nose is big. 

There are only two registries that I do not consider puppymill registries here in the states. Of course we all know AKC, but UKC is also good, just not that well known. It's one that is more common with other breeds than Maltese, but some people do show in UKC competitions with Maltese. There was some discussion of them recently on another site I'm on, and I was surprised to find that their standards for breeders is actually more detailed than AKC. 

Now, for anyone who uses the excues that they don't register with AKC because of the cost must really be a cheap person, have a lot of dogs, or be in trouble with AKC. It only cost $25 plus $2 per pup to register a litter. The DNA on a male is $40, and that doesn't have to be done until there are four litters in a year or over seven in a dog's lifetime. Heck, I'm just now getting to the DNA on my first male, and he has been breeding for three years. One of my others has had DNA, but I co-own him, and we have also let a couple of other breeders use him. So, I don't buy that excues about expense as a reason to avoid AKC.

Elaine, when AKC began to require DNA, a number of the breeders here in the states moved on to other registries. In fact, the CKC--Continental Kennel Club (not to be confused with the Canadian Kennel Club) actaully started here in my state. I've actually known people to register Maltese through this when they didn't know their background. There is an unethical breeder who lives fairly close to me who took in some dogs without papers and did this. Just last year, I had someone contact me through a local rescue group about a dog I was retiring. When I told them the price would be cost of spay and teeth cleaning, they let me know right quick that they were going to breed her. She is still here, and she will die here. It only takes a couple pictures and people saying they are purebred. It's not uncommon for some breeders to get limited AKC registration, then go out and register dogs with one of these registries to sell their pups. A couple years ago, there was a woman who had the picture of her dog's champion parents on her website, advertising that her female came from them--yet she only had CKC registration for the pups she was advertising. This is a form of prostituting the breeder's work. 

From time to time, I get inquiries from breeders (one who is on this site did recently, looking for one of at least a year old) asking for a male for breeding. They are looking for pedigree and size. My response back is that only dogs sold for show are sold with full registration, and championship must be completed before breeding. I don't hear back from them after that. This is what I was thinking of when some of you were becoming so concerned about Joey going into a breeding program. Puppymill people aren't going to spend that kind of money for something of his caliber.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=198694
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you happyb this makes me very happy to hear. i just want joey to have a loving home so knowing that it is unlikely he would be used for breeding just makes my day. Lets hope she comes to her senses and lowers her price. She said she got him from her uncle so I am unsure if he breeds cause she has had him for a couple of months?

Amber


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

That makes it even more suspect. Did the uncle buy Joey and decide he didn't want him? If so, wonder why. If the uncle is a breeder, did he charge his niece that price for this pup? I doubt it. Sounds more and more like someone trying to make money on the sale of this dog. So so sad for Joey. 
Now, if all of you who have money to donate to Joey would take it to your local shelter and make a donation, it would probably go a long way in helping there. If possible, go to a no-kill shelter. The expense there can really be great because the dogs stay so long, unlike the kill shelters where they are only allowed a few weeks, if that, before being PTS.

It appears that Joey's owner has signed in the SM as recently as last night. Perhaps she would be willing to answer questions about him on this site.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

Well I am sorry to say I don't have a chance at getting Joey. I just got an email saying he was purchased for $2000.00 and she can't take that much of a loss. She also said she has other prospects willing to pay closer to her 1000.00. Thank you everyone for caring about Joey, I am hoping Joey goes to a family that will love him and that is what truly matters.

Amber


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Well I am sorry to say I don't have a chance at getting Joey. I just got an email saying he was purchased for $2000.00 and she can't take that much of a loss. She also said she has other prospects willing to pay closer to her 1000.00. Thank you everyone for caring about Joey, I am hoping Joey goes to a family that will love him and that is what truly matters.
> 
> Amber[/B]


Wow. *is stunned* Amber, I'm so sorry!! But everything about this seemed really suspect and really not the kind of people you need to deal with. The main priority should be getting Joey a good home where he is loved, cost and money lost be damned <strike>even though it sounds like they got really ripped off spending $2000 for a male puppy.</strike> I know you were set on opening your home and heart to Joey, but maybe another little guy will come along. *hugs you*


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Well I am sorry to say I don't have a chance at getting Joey. I just got an email saying he was purchased for $2000.00 and she can't take that much of a loss. She also said she has other prospects willing to pay closer to her 1000.00. Thank you everyone for caring about Joey, I am hoping Joey goes to a family that will love him and that is what truly matters.
> 
> Amber[/B]


Aaawwwww. I am sorry...they are being ridiculous though.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=198766
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It seems strange to me too. First, he came from her uncle, and now she paid $2000 for him. I would think if he did cost that much, he was purchased in a petstore. I don't sell my AKC male pet pups sired by my champions and from champion sired dams for that much.

Oh, she was signed on to SM around 2:30 today, so I would imagine she is reading this thread. 

I just hope this poor pup gets a loving home with someone who will give him the attention he needs.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am sorry for Joey







The whole thing sounds off to me. A family member normally would give another family member a break in the price, and $2000.00 is no break for a non - AKC registered 9 month old that I am not sure is a pure breed Maltese, if she paid more than that even from her Uncle, he is making a nice amount on the puppy. While that would not matter if the price was better, just to give little Joey a good forever home. I just hope and pray that who ever buys him, loves him and treats him well







He has that look about him that says take me home







you all know the look I mean


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> > > > I know the emotional aspect is in play here, but I can't see people rushing out to get this dog for a stud or to go into a puppymill or breeding program. He has a puppymill registry, and the pictures don't show him to be of the quality that a breeder would be looking for. Puppymill folks are trying to get "something with champions" so they can advetise and raise the price of their pups. I don't see anyone like this willing to pay that much for this dog.
> > > > I know this may be a gamble, but if you give it a little more time, then I think the price would be more negotiable. I would say $500 at the max would be fair for this dog.
> > >
> > >
> > ...


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I want to add my two cents....but maybe after I cooled off some at the adult pet owner who appears more concerned about money than a helpless little Maltese pet. 
Right now I am to angry to post in a polite manner.









~Carole~


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> I want to add my two cents....but maybe after I cooled off some at the adult pet owner who appears more concerned about money than a helpless little Maltese pet.
> Right now I am to angry to post in a polite manner.
> 
> 
> ...


Carole - just let it rip girl! 

Dont think there's much else we can do anyway


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> . I just got an email saying he was purchased for $2000.00 and she can't take that much of a loss.[/B]


eeeeek. so he's now a "product". 

while i understand people who don't want to "give" a puppy away for fear it may end up in a puppymill...i don't understand when someone has a puppy, doesn't train it, doesn't spay/neuter it, spends the "cute puppy months" with it, THEN wants to <strike>get rid of</strike> re-home the pet....

when someone begins talking about recouping costs....on a PET....this is what gets my blood simmering. 

for fear of saying what's really on my mind....i won't have another word on this topic....eeek!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I didn`t wanted to participate in this thread but in a way i am glad Amber is not getting Joey. I do feel sorry for that poor pup but paying her for her own mistake seems awfully wrong to me. Even further, she says that she can`t loose that much money???? WHAT? sorry, i just don`t get it.







She should be grateful that someone as good as Amber is taking her puppy and even paying her 500 dlls.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I didn`t wanted to participate in this thread but in a way i am glad Amber is not getting Joey. I do feel sorry for that poor pup but paying her for her own mistake seems awfully wrong to me. Even further, she says that she can`t loose that much money???? WHAT? sorry, i just don`t get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reputable breeders take pups back when the owners cannot keep them. In this case, it is reported to be her uncle who charged her $2000 for this pup. Now, he won't take it back.


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks, Littleman's Mom. The other posts from this woman just confirm my suspicions.

It does not, however, make me feel any better for Amber or for Joey himself. I would advise you not to count this situation lost just yet, Amber, because as others have said, it's not likely anyone else will be willing to pay a grand for an unregistered, untrained nine-month old male.

HappyB, I am going to presume that your message regarding those of us who offered to help Amber out financially was well-intentioned and not meant to be taken as admonishment or a judgement. Even if it was condescension or judgement, I am of the opinion that since it's a message board you are entitled to express your thoughts on or reaction to anything that is publicly posted here. Therefore, I appreciate the sentiment regarding how my money might be better spent, but I assure you that I already donate to local shelters. I would think it kind of silly for me to donate money to a stranger to purchase a possible puppymill dog but ignore the greater needs of shelter, rescue and foster organizations, and I suspect that the other folks who offered to send assistance share that viewpoint. To do otherwise is kind of like putting a band aid on a broken leg.

And to Carole and "The Buttercup," I don't think you are in any way obligated to hold your tongue for fear of saying something that sounds angry or confrontational. Some situations are more suited to polite discourse than others, and I can think of few situations discussed here that warrant the expression of frustrations like this one does. In other words, it might make you feel better to get it off your chest, and you might be surprised to find that you have a lot of support for your opinions on the subject!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Thanks, Littleman's Mom. The other posts from this woman just confirm my suspicions.
> 
> It does not, however, make me feel any better for Amber or for Joey himself. I would advise you not to count this situation lost just yet, Amber, because as others have said, it's not likely anyone else will be willing to pay a grand for an unregistered, untrained nine-month old male.
> 
> ...


0

When I wrote the post about the donations, it was with the understanding that Amber would not be getting Joey. I just thought if you had some extra laying around, I would put in a pitch for it to go to a shelter. I did not in any way mean anything critical to anyone for the way they spend their money. I want Joey helped too; however, in my work with rescue, I do see situations where we have "rescues" who when helped are replaced with another that needs to be "rescued". There are even warnings about certain people who go to shelters to make these "rescues" as they are known to be selling them to make a profit.


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

> When I wrote the post about the donations, it was with the understanding that Amber would not be getting Joey. I just thought if you had some extra laying around, I would put in a pitch for it to go to a shelter. I did not in any way mean anything critical to anyone for the way they spend their money. I want Joey helped too; however, in my work with rescue, I do see situations where we have "rescues" who when helped are replaced with another that needs to be "rescued". There are even warnings about certain people who go to shelters to make these "rescues" as they are known to be selling them to make a profit.[/B]


Hi Happy B,
Thanks for explaining your message. I wasn't offended even if you were being critical, just to be clear, but I am still grateful for the explanation.

I see that you work a bit with rescues? I am trying to wrap my head around the patterns you see in some "rescues" through your work there. There are people who come to shelters to "rescue" a dog and then turn around and sell them at a profit? What about the ones you describe as "rescues who when helped are replaced with another that needs to be rescued"...I 100% can believe that happens, but I am curious to know what the implications are - for example, does that mean that a woman needs her pup "rescued" and she tries to recoup the cost, and then down the road has the same situation again where she needs to have the pup "rescued"?







That's insane. I can only guess at the other insane stuff you see in your work. I have to bite my tongue every single time I hear the "we can't keep him b/c we are moving" routine. That's funny, you managed to keep all of your kitchenware and your clothes and your furniture - was there just not enough space for little Spot's water dish and crate in your UHaul?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=198927
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The ones that really get me are the irresponsible ones who don't spay their dogs, then when they get pregnant, they take them to the shelter. One of my rescues came to me from a shelter. I was asked to foster her while she was pregnant or she would be put to sleep. She had seven pups that I kept for eight weeks before taking them to the shelter for adoption. I kept Janie because our big yard dog (from a shelter) had died of old age. She was spayed as soon as she recovered from having the pups. She has been here three years, and she is a love. But, she was sentenced to death at the shelter because pregnant dogs are sometimes the first to be put down there.
As for those who make a profit from rescue, we have these notorious "rescue/hoarders" in our state who were caught taking dogs and selling them through the PetSmart adoption program as "rescues". It never ceases to amaze me at the depth some people can lower themself to. The sad part is that they use animals and animal lovers to do it.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

My mean streak is coming out again. $1000 for a pet quality, ACA, 7.5 month old, not trained, not neutered male is absolutely ridiculous. Has he even been vet checked? Is he up to date with his shots? Are there retained baby teeth and have they been removed? Has he been properly socialized in the last 7.5 months?

If we want to talk price, you can get a champion sired male pet puppy that is AKC registered for around that price. Boys are usually much harder to sell. I personally think $500 is even too much.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> My mean streak is coming out again. $1000 for a pet quality, ACA, 7.5 month old, not trained, not neutered male is absolutely ridiculous. Has he even been vet checked? Is he up to date with his shots? Are there retained baby teeth and have they been removed? Has he been properly socialized in the last 7.5 months?
> 
> If we want to talk price, you can get a champion sired male pet puppy that is AKC registered for around that price. Boys are usually much harder to sell. I personally think $500 is even too much.[/B]



I agree with you the more I find out the more I think my first thought of 300 was a fair offer


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=198936
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you. Why should you have to pay for someone elses <strike>stupidity</strike> error regarding how much the pup was really worth to begin with? And being taken advantage of by a family member, no less? 

When I bought Lucy, I knew nothing about breeders, quality or otherwise. I only knew I wanted a maltese puppy and I wanted it yesterday. Like Joey's owner, I paid $2000 for my puppy, She is AKC registered and champion sired (and I know that doesn't mean much) and since Joey and Lucy are the same age, I can't help but think I got the better deal. Of course I wouldn't part with my little girl for ANYTHING but even if I had too, because I love her so darn much, my only priority would be that she went to a good home. The BEST home possible. 

Sorry if this a bit... beligerent or in poor taste, but I find myself irked.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> My mean streak is coming out again. $1000 for a pet quality, ACA, 7.5 month old, not trained, not neutered male is absolutely ridiculous. Has he even been vet checked? Is he up to date with his shots? Are there retained baby teeth and have they been removed? Has he been properly socialized in the last 7.5 months?
> 
> If we want to talk price, you can get a champion sired male pet puppy that is AKC registered for around that price. Boys are usually much harder to sell. I personally think $500 is even too much.[/B]



I actually sold a nice champion sired boy for $750 a few months ago because I liked where he was going. The thing that impressed me the most about this young lady was that she wanted personality above all else. She had been looking for months, and when she saw her Charlie, she knew he was the one. Funny thing was that even though I had held and played with him since he was a wee pup, when I put him in her arms, he responded as if he had also found her.


----------



## MaltyPoo80 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey andrea!

I was still selling joey but i was wondering if the people interested were around my area?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Hey andrea!
> 
> I was still selling joey but i was wondering if the people interested were around my area?[/B]

















ME!!!!!!!!
Why are you addressing me? I only posted 2x, there are 2 people here who want him and they are in your area, so why not give him to them and ease your soul knowing he has a great home! I am in N.Y,..
I want the best for Joey, I am in the process of learning to keep my mouth shut...(LOL).. And it is a very hard process

Andrea~


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> I actually sold a nice champion sired boy for $750 a few months ago because I liked where he was going. The thing that impressed me the most about this young lady was that she wanted personality above all else. She had been looking for months, and when she saw her Charlie, she knew he was the one. Funny thing was that even though I had held and played with him since he was a wee pup, when I put him in her arms, he responded as if he had also found her.[/B]


Exactly my point







I know a few breeders who have lowered their prices for absolutely perfect and beautiful males with great pedigrees and personalities/looks. I am just so angry with this girl - what right does she have!

I also work with a rescue. I have fostered dogs younger than hers who were adopted out at much lower prices. They were even spayed/neteured.

This takes me to another point about prices. Yes, many breeders charge a lot these days - usually the ones with great show expenses. My beef is when all the other breeders think they have a "right" to charge those prices as well. They don't show .. they don't have any of those expense. Their pedigrees aren't even that nice nor is the actual dog of the same quality. Sorry - just venting especially when I hear you placed a beautiful boy for $750 and others are charging $1000 for a pet quality boy with a so so pedigree.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=198952
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Hey andrea!
> 
> I was still selling joey but i was wondering if the people interested were around my area?[/B]


Are you and you mother communicating at _all_ regarding Joey? I realize her priorities may not be your priorities, but apparantly she is turning very good homes away for the sake of getting her excessive expense of Joey covered. At least this is what I have gathered from the conversation here. You've obviously read this thread so maybe you should talk to your mother? 

And I could be totally wrong regarding this and should most likely keep my mouth shut.


----------



## MaltyPoo80 (Feb 14, 2006)

> Just want to update everyone and tell you I'm not getting Joey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey everyone,

I'm sorry about my hostility earlier but I just feel like im getting ridiculed to an unnecessary extent, however, i understand where everyones coming from....you alllll seem like very nice people that have time to care for such beautiful animals like malteses and i admire that. Ive noticed Amber and lillys perservierence and Ive admired it completely....I've actually recieved many offers from out of staters that are willing to pay my price but I feel like perhaps ambers family are actually sincere trustable people. Im going to wait a couple of days longer so that I can get all of Joeys information straight and then I think we will be able to meet their wishes!


----------



## lucida.ann (Feb 18, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=198425
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In light of this new, thoughtful approach, I apologize for MY hostility towards you in another thread of the same subject. It sounds like you DO have Joey's best interests at heart and you were just confused about the right thing to do. I hope you will accept my apology.

Lucida (still a 20-something who is learning something new every day)


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=198425
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am so happy to hear that you are thinking about letting Amber be the one to give Joey a forever home







I hope it all works out and then you can come to this forum to check on him and see how he is doing. It would be great


----------

